# Breeding on day 9,11 and 13



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

Good morning everyone
My German shepherds female and male have had their second successful tie first was day 9 second was today day 11 
Just a quick question as too colouring of discharge hers is watery pink right now and I am wondering if it’s best to breed on day 13 or should I breed day 12 and 13. I don’t want the quality of my male (who is a proven stud ) to deplete 
The pegesterone levels on day 7 and 9 in the mornings where 1.3 and 1.6.
Need some help figuring out of this is in fact her fertile period without stressing her out with more tests.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What quality?


----------



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> What quality?


Quality. ? Of the sperm?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I never used to worry about the sperm petering out. But it seems like it can do that especially as the dog ages, or if he is not used somewhat regularly -- once or twice a year. Usually you can have him collected and they will do a sperm count and motility and mobility or something like that. The thing about sperm is that it can last 7 days. When I was breeding with my mentor's dogs, she would have me come every other day until the dog lost interest. And we got litters. There is that period when the bitch is flagging and standing for the dog, and then the stud will actually rush to see her, and check her out and lose interest. He might try to mount but give up and walk away. I figure she is past her 3-day super fertile period at that point. There is one thing, some bitches are ready on day six and their fertile period is over at day 9. My friend swears she had a bitch that had to be bred before you saw any blood at all, and another that whelped a litter conceived on day 28. Day 28! Isn't breeding fun?


----------

